# questions about rail sound tenders



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

so i was watching this Lionel product video showing one of their conventional models equipped with a rail sounds tender. it seems it the sounds all come from the tender. so my question is, would it be possible to buy a tender and use it with any steam engine you have?


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

njoffroader said:


> so i was watching this Lionel product video showing one of their conventional models equipped with a rail sounds tender. it seems it the sounds all come from the tender. so my question is, would it be possible to buy a tender and use it with any steam engine you have?


As long as you're not obsessed about "realism" (whatever that is) I don't see why not.

Pete


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

pr i can take the guts out and put it into the matching tender of the loco


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

or i can take the board out and put it in the matching tender


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Are we talking about the add-on Railsounds tender Lionel produced a while back? That was the point of that product to give an operator a way to easily add Railsounds to a conventional locomotive. There is also a Railsounds steam and diesel boxcar you can use.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are a number of stand-alone tenders and boxcars with sounds, all were intended to run stand-alone and provide sound. Basically, you typically get the steam chuff or diesel sounds (for diesel boxcars), and the whistle and bell. I've had (and sold) a few of the boxcars in both steam and diesel. All of my steam is command, so I have integrated sound that's linked to the command capability, no separate tenders.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah i saw it with a 2-6-0 mogul. are these still available for purchase?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Great post offroader
I too am interested.
I would like to be able to add railsounds to some of my Post-war Locos without messing with the insides. 
Does anyone know the item numbers for these? Or the year they were in the catalog?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a whole bunch for you: Lionel RailSounds Boxcars on eBay

The only tender I found was this add-on Polar Express RailSounds Tender

Here's some current offerings from Lionel: Lionel Railsounds Boxcars


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-Line-Penn...636779?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4d04f4d82b

i found a k line


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the links!
Is there a big difference from a railsounds car from 1990 versus one from 2000?
Thanks again!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

im not sure. me personally i would shoot for the newer ones.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 1990 ones have the older electronics package, I'd go for the 2000 model all things being equal.


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

In 1995/96 Lionel produced a 2671 style die-cast tender.
Lionel 6-19820

Features:

O-Gauge, O-Scale
Un-marked die-cast metal body
Rear die-cast metal operating knuckle coupler
6-wheel trucks
Metal wheels and axles
Top mounted volume control
On/Off switch for RailSounds
Includes 6-5906 for use if you do not have a separate bell button on your transformer
Instructions


It doesn't get any more authentic than this. The sounds you hear from this die-cast tender are the actual digitally recorded sounds of a steam locomotive in action. From engine start up, to chugging sounds synchronized to the locomotive's speed, to the compressor and steam release sounds, Steam RailSounds II™ adds an incredible realism to the action on your layout. The shrill cry of the steam whistle and clanging of the locomotive's brass bell are finishing touches that make this RailSounds II™ Tender a "must have" item for the serious enthusiast.











From 1993/97 the Lionel 6-16655 2671 style tender was also available in plastic with Railsounds. 

And in 1997 the 6-19833 2426RS style tender in die-cast was made with Railsounds.

Robert


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

now where would i get one of these


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

If you are a member of TCA, York is coming up next week I believe. Should be some of them there. And in your area of the country there are probably several other train shows coming up this time of year.

The other alternative is the internet. Ebay of course and then there are other forums with buy/sell boards.

Trainz has an online store where they sell items not listed on ebay.
http://www.trainz.com/

They have the 6-16655 listed now.
http://model-trains.trainz.com/search?w=Lionel++6-16655

Here is one on ebay that did not sell for $79. Maybe it will be relisted.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/330655196167?item=330655196167&ViewItem=

I have been going to buy the 6-19833 2426RS style tender, but have not pulled the trigger on one yet.
Robert


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are a number of stand-alone tenders and boxcars with sounds, all were intended to run stand-alone and provide sound. Basically, you typically get the steam chuff or diesel sounds (for diesel boxcars), and the whistle and bell. I've had (and sold) a few of the boxcars in both steam and diesel. All of my steam is command, so I have integrated sound that's linked to the command capability, no separate tenders.


hey John- I know you are the tmcc guru- have you ever done a General style loco and tender? I know there is room in the tender for the goods. but what about a decent speaker? 

-thanks in advance!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if they do things like this but for HO?

Edit. for DC not DCC.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I will be at York.... Can't wait...
Gonna be trouble


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

plandis said:


> hey John- I know you are the tmcc guru- have you ever done a General style loco and tender? I know there is room in the tender for the goods. but what about a decent speaker?
> 
> -thanks in advance!


Funny you should ask, I'm late in the process of converting a General to MTH PS/2! I have it all wired, and today I'll do the final wiring check and stick it on the rails to see if I screwed up. It was a PITA just getting all the stuff crammed into the tiny tender, and I had to compromise on the speaker. The MTH PS/2 conversion kit comes with a nice speaker, but I had to use a slimmer one as there was no way to get the kit one to fit. The set had PS/1, and I used that speaker.

The locomotive was a tight fit as well, I had to modify the wiring harnesses, ad-lib the motor encoding mounting, and do some creative wire routing to stuff all the kit into that tiny shell.

We'll see how it sounds and runs when I get it all together.


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

RAIL SOUNDS: I am in it for the fun factor. I am not a scale modeler. Most 027 is out of scale anyway, but it is fun. When my wife bought me a Polar Express Rail Sounds Tender, at first I thought it was silly. But, When I fabricated a new coupling hook and started it up, it opened a wonderful new world of huffing, whistle, bell and crew dialogue. I love it. I am new kid again. The fact that you can hear the actual speed the loco is moving (by the huffs) is whole new connection to your train. Braking squeals on curves too. When I have kids around to push the button and wait for "This is the yard master. Your'e GOOD TO GO!" we all are on cloud nine. So when I see it saying "Polar Express" on it's side rather than "Lionel Lines" I only associate the name with fun!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

That's what is all about!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

plandis said:


> hey John- I know you are the tmcc guru- have you ever done a General style loco and tender? I know there is room in the tender for the goods. but what about a decent speaker?
> 
> -thanks in advance!


FYI, I posted about the completed project, runs like a champ. Next I'm going to do the MTH Gallopin' Goose I have with the diesel conversion kit.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

So I finally bought a 6-19820 Railsound 2 Tender. 
I am hoping someone out there has this one because I am not sure if mine is broken or this is normal:
The chugging sound starts off slow but when a little throttle is added, it sounds more like a cross between the chugging sound and popcorn popping. Does anyone know how many levels of chugging (speed wise) there are?
Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the Lionel Tender With RailSounds II User Manual, maybe that will help.

Since I don't run any conventional stuff, I'm not sure what this thing sounds like. The one I had some time back I sold on eBay, but it didn't have any popcorn popper.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a video of it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It says the video is private, so I guess I"m not supposed to see it.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

OOps 1st You tube video
Now try


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's broken, they don't sound like that! 

Look at the sensor on the truck, sounds like it's not working properly.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Hopefully I can fix it, but I don'y have much experience with this electronic stuff


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

On the last picture, there should be a sensor that is mounted on the truck next to that ferrite wheel on the axle. I don't see the sensor, it has to be pretty close to the ferrite magnet. If that is loose, the chuffs won't work properly.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help John
I took a pic of what I could only assume is the sensor?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the sensor, it was totally out of sight in the other picture. Make SURE the wires are not broken at the sensor or the other end and the sensor is secure. It should be less than 1/8" from the ferrite donut, but should never touch it as the wheel rotates.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I think it is the distance from the magnet...... when I moved the sensor a little it worked fine..... then I put the shell on and it went back to popcorn... nudged the sensor again, and it seems to work fine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds good, I know the placement of the sensor is somewhat critical for proper functioning. Sounds like it should now, so you're an expert at this point.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*adding to the general information*

I recently found a wire short to the sensor board. It is a polar Express railsound tender. The blue wire ran into the truck wheel once too many times and produced a fine spark. It was saved in time nothing burn up. The model number is 7-37847. Part link too.

The owners manual


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

*motivational tapes*

so, are there any "background music" railsounds that I could just play on an ipod while I work on this?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here you go, put these on the iPod: MP3 RR Sounds


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanx, now to learn how to transfer to ipod! good thing i have kids


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Frisco Firefly said:


> In 1995/96 Lionel produced a 2671 style die-cast tender.
> Lionel 6-19820
> 
> Features:
> ...


Forgive my ignorance, but what kind of transformer, at a minimum, would be required to run this set up? CW80 do it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty much any standard AC transformer. For full function, you need both a whistle and bell button.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks, gunrunner john. I may have to looking into one of those.

YJ


----------

